
Linode Critical Xen Maintenance - St-Clock
http://status.linode.com/incidents/ngql6k6dm420
======
pan69
It still baffles me that, as a Linode customer, I'm not actually receiving an
email in regards to things like this.

~~~
mwpmaybe
Do you have any Xen nodes or did you migrate them all to KVM?

